# Old guys with long hair, waddya think?



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

When was a young teenager I had hair pretty much down the middle of my back. I had started growing it long from the age of 13 and let it go until about 18. At 18 I cut it off and had the clean cut look right up until now at the age of 62. The last cut I had was about 6-7 months ago. My hair grows fast and its already near shoulder length at the back. I have decided I'm just gonna let it go. Maybe not down the middle of my back but pretty long. I don't know if I'm experiencing some kind of mid life (ok a little older than mid life) event here or what. It just feels right at this time to let it go. 
Am I too old for this foolishness? Am I just going to look like an old school native (I am native). Will it be too cheesy to tie up a pony tail eventually? These are burning questions that I don't really care about but ask any way.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I spent most of my life with an army cut (not in the army) but then I started to grow my hair years ago. I'm in my early 50s and it's very long now. 

I say let it grow if that's what you want. Just keep it clean. Pony tail is ok but I wouldn't do a manbun.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Dru Edwards said:


> I spent most of my life with an army cut (not in the army) but then I started to grow my hair years ago. I'm in my early 50s and it's very long now.
> 
> I say let it grow if that's what you want. Just keep it clean. Pony tail is ok but I wouldn't do a manbun.


I can't stand buns on men or woman. They are ass ugly. They also look like they're a bit more trouble to do then a simple pony tail. My biggest fear is I've gotten so skinny I'll look like an old lady (kind of like Albert Lee) or I'll get mistaken for an ex 80's hair metal rock guy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Haven't had a haircut in 5 years. My stance is: Grow it *where* you can, *while* you can, because those days don't last forever.

Re: pony tails
They keep hair out of your soup, and soup becomes increasingly important in later life.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Haven't had a haircut in 5 years. My stance is: Grow it *where* you can, *while* you can, because those days don't last forever.
> 
> Re: pony tails
> They keep hair out of your soup, and soup becomes increasingly important in later life.


I come from a lineage of men that grow thick, lustrous hair indefinitely. Its a beard or mustache that I can't do.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I kept it long after it kind of fell put of style, cut it to satisfy style and to fit in (somewhat unlike me) but have been largely unkempt in hair and beard most of my life since. I rather dislike the in-between length, it'a a pain to look after, but as soon as it either hangs clear or can be tied back I like it long. However, it's been short for several years now. It's about time for a change back.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm in the middle of this right now, I've tried to have long hair on and off my whole life but my lack of personal hygiene makes it difficult ad owing a comb or brush is something that might be advised.... 

Anyhow, about 6 months ago I just decided im going for it, I already don't shave why not get the full "mountain man" behind me and be done with it or love it once and for all.

I say rock on mate, love those locks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Man, I never used a comb or brush very much. Just wash it, shake it out, tie it back. The bride would often braid it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

If i had hair, it would be long thats for sure. Miss those days. Let it grow i say


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> Man, I never used a comb or brush very much. Just wash it, shake it out, tie it back. The bride would often braid it.


I discovered toques, that seemed to have fixed the problem. That and a good bandanna.
Never fell into the concerns of public perception, I know I look ridiculous


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I kept it long after it kind of fell put of style, cut it to satisfy style and to fit in (somewhat unlike me) but have been largely unkempt in hair and beard most of my life since. I rather dislike the in-between length, it'a a pain to look after, but as soon as it either hangs clear or can be tied back I like it long. However, it's been short for several years now. It's about time for a change back.


Yes I'm currently in that in between stage. My hair on the sides keeps falling in my face and drives me a bit batty. Sometimes I'll lather mousse on the sides so it stays back. Looks like crap though. I can't wait till its long enough to tie back.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Man, I never used a comb or brush very much. Just wash it, shake it out, tie it back. The bride would often braid it.


A couple months ago I started carrying a comb in my back pocket. Haven't done that since 1978


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I have gone from shoulder length to very short and back a few times over the years and enjoyed both styles. I don't care about your age, just do what you like.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I grew my hair long again starting in 2000. Earlier that year I had my head shaved for charity. That was the year my dad had his first bout of cancer. I started growing it as long as I can. My hair has thinned a lot since then. Didn't even realize its now been that long. Ponytail all through out tho.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Let your freak flag fly!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, these guys save some bucks each months... and skip some opportunities to get the Covid... That's okay with me.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I stopped getting my hair cut about ten years ago. It gets to shoulder-length and stays that length. I tie it back when I can but not right now.

Last August I had gut surgery that went awry (internal bleeding) and was pretty brutalized for a long time. I was on the mend and mobile in November when my hair mostly fell out. Apparently that's a thing after serious trauma. It's growing back now but still isn't long enough to tie back. We'll see if it gets that long again.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I went more than a year without getting it cut after the 19 started and it was heading down my back. Got it cut about 4 months ago after which the receptionist at work said I looked younger with short hair ..lol


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

Go for it man. My last haircut we pre-pandemic. I've been working at home for about 20 years so never really needed to keep it respectable anyway. I do put it in a ponytail sometimes, when it gets annoying falling in my face. I'll be 60 this year.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

If I still had enough hair I'd let it go, so I say grow it while ya got it!

I can and do still sport a pretty righteous manifesto beard though.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Doug Gifford said:


> I stopped getting my hair cut about ten years ago. It gets to shoulder-length and stays that length. I tie it back when I can but not right now.
> 
> Last August I had gut surgery that went awry (internal bleeding) and was pretty brutalized for a long time. I was on the mend and mobile in November when my hair mostly fell out. Apparently that's a thing after serious trauma. It's growing back now but still isn't long enough to tie back. We'll see if it gets that long again.


Sorry to hear that. Hope your okey now


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having long hair (and I can), but at my age, it just isn't important and I don't care for the maintenance.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I can't stand buns on men or woman. They are ass ugly. They also look like they're a bit more trouble to do then a simple pony tail. My biggest fear is I've gotten so skinny I'll look like an old lady (kind of like Albert Lee) or I'll get mistaken for an ex 80's hair metal rock guy.


Yup, yup, and yup.
I'm skinny, hair's a foot long, if I get mistaken for an 80's hair metal rock guy then I'm a in a place where people actually listen to guitar music so everything will pretty, no?

I say, your hair is yours, and if your significant other doesn't mind it, then I say like Eric Clapton: Let it grow.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I cut mine years ago when I got tired of looking like my Grandmother.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

No man buns. Keep it clean. Brush it/comb it.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

haven't cut mine in 26 months and I'm 66 years old, always toyed with the idea of growing it after I left the workforce but never got around to it, lets just say the "pandemic" changed my thinking about a lot of things ... makes you realize that your time on earth is finite rather than forever ... pre-pandemic I have more of an F-it attitude about most things, I just don't worry anymore ...sooo may never cut it again, time will tell


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> My biggest fear is I've gotten so skinny I'll look like an old lady


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Grow it, braid it. You will look great.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I ain't cuttin' nuttin' until we get a PM with an IQ above the Richter Scale.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

What was once a long blonde mane is now grey and like straw. Lol. I keep it cut collar length now but when the sides grow out It looks like Beetlejuice made a visit! Ponytail yes but manbun, ney ney. Btw my grey hair is not grey it's arctic blonde.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont know wtf to do with mine. Thinning front and centre, and combing over is starting to make good sense. Kill me now LOL


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> I ain't cuttin' nuttin' until we get a PM with an IQ above the Richter Scale.


Even a PM with an IQ above his shoe size would be a huge step forward.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

here is a quote from a recent "rock star" autobiography

" Years ago, I was asked to perform at the 12-12-12 Hurricane Sandy relief concert in New York City. Held at Madison Square Garden, it featured the Mount Rushmore of rock and roll line-ups.

McCartney, Stones, Who etc. I was approached by a promoter who asked if I would join some of these most iconic artists in the greenroom to take photos with some fans who had donated large 

amounts of money to the cause. Honored to be involved, I happily obliged and made my way backstage, imagining a room full of rock star history. As I entered, I was surprised to find only two of 

the performers, standing at opposite ends of the space. One had the shiny appearance of a brand-new luxury car. Perfectly dyed hair, spray tan, and a recently refurbished smile that had the look

of a fresh box of Chiclets (an obvious attempt at fending off the aging process, which ultimately had the adverse affect, giving the appearance of an old wall with too many layers of paint.) The other

had the appearance of a vintage, burned-out hot rod. Wiry gray hair, deep lines carved into a scowl, teeth that could have belonged to George Washington, and a black T-shirt that hugged a barrel-

chested frame so tightly, you immediately knew that this was someone who did not give a flying fuck. Epiphany may be an over-used term, but in a flash I saw my future. I decided right then and

there I would become the latter. That I would celebrate the ensuing years by embracing the toll they'd take on me. That I would aspire to become the rusted-out hot rod, no matter how many jump

-starts I would require along the way. Not everything needs a factory fresh shine, after all. .. and to me, that is beauty. Not the gleam of prefabricated perfection, but the road-worn beauty of

individuality, time, and wisdom." end quote


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I don’t have hair!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm thinning faster than a theater after the curtains come up, this is my last chance!

I'm ok with going bald, mostly because there is sweet fluck all I can do about it and also because who cares.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

marcos said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope your okey now


Yeah. Long recovery but I'm good now. Older, but good.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I forgot to mention in my post that I'm 66. And I really don't give a hoot if people like it or not. Having long hair has been part of my life in a lot of different ways. It started off as a sign of defiance. But that got old after awhile. There were more other exciting things in life than being defiant. LOL Now it's just part of being who I am. My wife and I sometimes wonder why we seem to look younger than our parent and specially our grandparents at the same age as we are now. And it's really all about the lifestyle one lives.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I wouldn't mind having long hair (and I can), but at my age, it just isn't important and I don't care for the maintenance.


Thats just it. I was going through the maintenance of getting buzzed every six weeks. And even though my sisters a hairdresser and I've been getting free haircuts for 40 years its been harder to track her down lately as she's in retirement mode. So I'm just going to let my hair go "Wild and Woolley". Zero maintenance.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Fred Gifford said:


> haven't cut mine in 26 months and I'm 66 years old, always toyed with the idea of growing it after I left the workforce but never got around to it, lets just say the "pandemic" changed my thinking about a lot of things ... makes you realize that your time on earth is finite rather than forever ... pre-pandemic I have more of an F-it attitude about most things, I just don't worry anymore ...sooo may never cut it again, time will tell


I'm still in the workforce. I'm a little self conscious as I work in an office but everyone there is pretty cool. I'm in the IT department so aren't we supposed to be a little freaky. An IT\musician no less. Once my hair gets real long maybe I'll start wearing mascara. "It's ok, I'm in a band", (Mark Wahlberg: Rockstar)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm in the IT department so ..........


Our IT guy has hair half way down his back ... lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

When I'm out shopping sometimes I see an older guy with long hair and he looks like an old lady.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Had it really long for over 20 years...then it started migrating from the top of my head to my ears...'n back 'n eyebrows etc. I can't do a halo head so I cut it a few years back which I never regretted..way less hassle.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

IT/Musician here too.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Buzz cut every 3 months.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think one should try it and see - and listen (but not always follow) what the loved ones opine about it too. Sometimes what's needed is gentle, honest, external criticism to avoid the gradual hobo look.

IMO, a dude needs the total package to pull it off. Similar to its complete opposite (buzz cuts), some men have the hairline, head & face shape, non-hop goblin ears, hair quantity/thickness and even jaw line to pull off being older w/ long hair. But I would say most don't though.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I'm currently in that in between stage. My hair on the sides keeps falling in my face and drives me a bit batty. Sometimes I'll lather mousse on the sides so it stays back. Looks like crap though. I can't wait till its long enough to tie back.


When I was in high school I had very long hair. Sometimes when I grew the goatee I could pass for (Road Apples era) Rob Baker. But longer! Fun fact, in my last year of HS I got the honourable mention of the longest hair in school. The whole school! Girls, boys , and teachers. Thankfully the Crystal Gayle jokes didn’t catch on. Started growing at 17, got it cut just before I got married at 24. 
When I cut it in May, I went to about shoulder length. It bugged me always falling in my face. So I went a bit shorter. By the wedding at the end of July it was basically buzzed sides and back, with some length on top. That’s been the length (more or less) since. I go every 4-5 weeks for a trim. Shorter in summer, longer in winter. 
When the pandemic hit, I couldn’t get a haircut. I stated a new job in January so I was nicely trimmed. I couldn’t get it cut till August! Once a month to going 8! Mine was a bit longer than yours in this pic. It looked good. My wife was OK with it, but I couldn’t wait to get rid of it. So much work! 
You look fine, and you can pull it off. I’d say go for it. 
If it was a stringy skullet I’d gladly advise you to lose it!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> I forgot to mention in my post that I'm 66. And I really don't give a hoot if people like it or not. Having long hair has been part of my life in a lot of different ways. It started off as a sign of defiance. But that got old after awhile. There were more other exciting things in life than being defiant. LOL Now it's just part of being who I am. My wife and I sometimes wonder why we seem to look younger than our parent and specially our grandparents at the same age as we are now. And it's really all about the lifestyle one lives.


And it looks cool buddy. Hang on to that poney tail my friend.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

As long as the old guy's long hair is on his head, not coming OUT of his head. Long hairs in the nostrils and ears is not a good look.............EVER !!!!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I gave up on doing anything with my Scottish mop many years ago. I buzz it very short: 3 on the top, 2 on the sides, and a taper in the back. No maintenance other than washing it and drying it with a stroke of a towel. I even sleep better with my hair short. 

Since the pandemic started, my wife has been cutting my hair. She doesn't do as good a job as the guys at the barber shop, but she also doesn't get as offended if I try for a kiss.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> She doesn't do as good a job as the guys at the barber shop, but she also doesn't get as offended if I try for a kiss.


The guys at the shop must really miss that tip, eh?!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I'm currently in that in between stage. My hair on the sides keeps falling in my face and drives me a bit batty. Sometimes I'll lather mousse on the sides so it stays back. Looks like crap though. I can't wait till its long enough to tie back.


I used to joke to my work colleagues that when you had to use your reading glasses like a barrette, it was probably time for a haircut.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

player99 said:


> When I'm out shopping sometimes I see an older guy with long hair and he looks like an old lady.


It had to be here, eventually.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I've had long hair since I was 12. Only cut short once because of a court date.

I remember reading a strip in an old underground comic that went,
'look at that hippie. I can't tell if it's a boy or a girl. har, har'
'well, why don't you suck my dick and find out?'

Was waiting a long time for an opportunity to use that line.

One day, my boss jokingly started on my long hair and I thought, here's my chance.
What he said though was, 'I don't know whether to fight ya, or fuck ya'.
Couldn't come back on that one. lol


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Verne said:


> As long as the old guy's long hair is on his head, not coming OUT of his head. Long hairs in the nostrils and ears is not a good look.............EVER !!!!


A couple years ago I had to start trimming some minor ear hair but nothing from the nostrils yet.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I am hitting 58 this year, and so far I've only had to keep the eyebrows in respectable order. Not thing from the internals yet.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you're old enough, you'll know this one from 1965. Before Def Leppard had their one-armed drummer, The Barbarians' drummer Victor "Moulty" Moulton had a hook in place of the hand he lost on one arm.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

guitarman2 said:


> A couple years ago I had to start trimming some minor ear hair but nothing from the nostrils yet.


Just turned 50...and both the ears and nose get attention.

I also have "old British man" eyebrows, so I need to keep those in check.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Well my eldest daughter 31 is a hairdresser so all this talk of hair and Dad gets his hair cut last night. Feels much better and easy to take care of. Growing up in the 80s it was the big mullet and a thin black comb that slid into the back pocket. Thank fuck I don't have to drag that thing through my hair anymore!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> I also have "old British man" eyebrows, so I need to keep those in check.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve had long hair, down to the middle of my back. The thing that I remember most was how dirty it got when I was working, dragging on the floor when I was laying down or crouched and how much work it was keeping it clean. I don’t miss the feeling of the hair tugging when it was in a pony tail. Getting home and removing the elastic felt so good, like getting my work boots off at the end of the day.

You guys do you, but I’m done with long hair. In fact, I may be done with medium length hair. I kept it cropped super short for years and years and I may go back to that. It’s easy to care for, I can cut it myself for free saving hundreds of dollars a year and it always looks neat no matter what I’ve been doing.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Friend of mine had very long hair got it caught in the creeper wheels when he was working under his race car at home. Couldn't move forward or backward; had to wait until his wife came home and cut him loose.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

This thread should have been titled old white guys with long hair.....and eyebrows.🤣


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I generally trim my brows when I shave. By shave, I just run the hair clippers over my face with no cutting attachments. My woman likes the slightly scruffy look on me. I do use the same clippers (with usually #3) on my hair so it's rarely over 1" in length. Think Chia Pet. I make the joke that if I didn't trim the brows, they'd be able to wave at her from across the room. Then I wiggle my fingers like a wave. She really doesn't like that thought and image. HAHAA


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Surprised MONOBROW has not been brought up yet.


----------



## patski (Feb 7, 2018)

Just do it. It's your body, your hair. No one else has to live with it but you. Eff what other people think. DOOOOO EEEEEEET!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> This thread should have been titled old white guys with long hair.....and eyebrows.🤣


don't forget the ear hair. It gets long enough to braid.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

mhammer said:


> It had to be here, eventually.


Dude looks like an old lady


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Lincoln said:


> don't forget the ear hair. It gets long enough to braid.


and sweep it over your head to cover the bald spot.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

And how often do you guys wash that long hair? I'm, at most, twice a month. Works fine for me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> And how often do you guys wash that long hair? I'm, at most, twice a month. Works fine for me.


I wash mine twice a week in winter and 3 times a week in the summer. But I use a natural goat shampoo (or something like that) that I get from the farm where I buy my meat. Everything done natural there. It comes in a bar like soap.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Im 58 and still have long hair, sadly thinning hair, for work I keep it tied back. never in a bun. tied back it looks short, That is my very smart daughter with me. 1xs to 2x a week for washing. I would never wash it, if not for social norms lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some guys look good with long hair, some don't.
I say decide for yourself if it isn't causing any safety issues or stuff like that.
I've usually had long hair or at least longish--unless I'd recently had a hair cut.
And some people tell me my hair si too long before I think it's long.

But I don't listen to them. (Oddly (Maybe) bald men where my biggest supporters of having long hair--if you have it (hair) go for it--that kind of thing)

I di have it long for a while after Covid started.
Partly out of necessity as hair cutting places were shut down at different times, and partly because I liked it.
I was planning on getting one before the first lockdown, then when they opened up they were swamped & I couldn't get a time before they shut own agin, and so on.
But when it became too matted & tangled (I have thick hair) I finally got it cut a few months back--but it had been at least 2 years between haircuts.
I would often tie it back when I left the house to keep it out of the way, especially if it was windy.
But at home I'd normally have it loose.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I've always had a Paul McCartney style shag haircut that was longer in college than it is now. I don't have a ton of hair left on top, and I don't want to look like an old guy with a half a mullet, so I keep it on the shorter side. Last June 9, my '15 Subaru Outback was totaled by a 75 year old hippie who fell asleep at the wheel. He came over to see if I was OK, and he had grey hair down his back. I won't repeat what I said to him in my daze and shock, but they hustled him away quickly.

I see some really old men in the local Acme walking around with very long hippie hair. People can do what they want, but I don't like it.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> I wash mine twice a week in winter and 3 times a week in the summer. But I use a natural goat shampoo (or something like that) that I get from the farm where I buy my meat. Everything done natural there. It comes in a bar like soap.


Where this? I find the meat in the Hamiltoe doesnt taste like meat at all.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Had it really long for over 20 years...then it started migrating from the top of my head to my ears...'n back 'n eyebrows etc. I can't do a halo head so I cut it a few years back which I never regretted..way less hassle.


My best friend used to have a curse to bestow on others: You should grow bald...from the back* up*.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

clipped short sure is practical i'll give it that much
i rotate between letting it go down to my shoulders and then clippering it all off and then getting it trimmed for a while and then back to letting it go
in the last couple of years i've gone white on the temples and sideburns but still dark on top and in back in a distinct line right where a hat sits. there's no fading in salt and pepper. it does look a bit weird i think and i'm more likely to keep it short now since i'm kinda self conscious about the white
j


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> When was a young teenager I had hair pretty much down the middle of my back. I had started growing it long from the age of 13 and let it go until about 18. At 18 I cut it off and had the clean cut look right up until now at the age of 62. The last cut I had was about 6-7 months ago. My hair grows fast and its already near shoulder length at the back. I have decided I'm just gonna let it go. Maybe not down the middle of my back but pretty long. I don't know if I'm experiencing some kind of mid life (ok a little older than mid life) event here or what. It just feels right at this time to let it go.
> Am I too old for this foolishness? Am I just going to look like an old school native (I am native). Will it be too cheesy to tie up a pony tail eventually? These are burning questions that I don't really care about but ask any way.


I prefer young gals with long hair, but not judging……


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

No long hair freaky people.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

No mechanics here? Working in my dad's shop as a youth and moving around under a car on a creeper kinda helps make up one's mind.

I went in to IT  .


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Especially old guys with long hair on the sides, no hair on top and tied in a pony tail!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Doug B said:


> Especially old guys with long hair on the sides, no hair on top and tied in a pony tail!


Used to work with a guy like that.
However, he had so little hair left that the guys called him seven strand.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I grow my hair and shave it all of regularily, sometimes as a mohawk. I am older than most fukkerz realize, but its from other things related to biology, such as diet, exercise, etc. I think you should do as you like, even if you end up with a skullit, ala Hulk Hogan. I myself like wearing animal ears on top pf the long hair. but it doesnt mix well when I cut it or shave it, but WTF? Not everyone likes kitty ears, but Josie and the pussycats do, so thats cool....


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I am reviving this thread because I made it. I finally, officially, can put my hair in a pony tail and from here on out it is smooth sailing!

It took me 38 years and countless attempts but I finally have "midlife crisis, overweight white guy in sweatpants rock and roll" hair.

Awwwwwww yeah


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I'm currently in that in between stage. My hair on the sides keeps falling in my face and drives me a bit batty. Sometimes I'll lather mousse on the sides so it stays back. Looks like crap though. I can't wait till its long enough to tie back.


I don't think you should grow it much longer. Your hair seems to naturally fall into a cool touring musician, rockabilly style that would be lost if it was long.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

That hair jel comment reminded me of this scene:


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I work in intense heat in the summer, temperatures can reach 117 f out at my job, under the sun .
So I shave my head and let it grow out in the winter and by the beginning of summer, I use the shear and shave it off again .


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh, this thread again.

Got pissed off with the in between stage again after Christmas and got the bride to sheer it down to about half an inch. The beard's getting long though. My head looks like it's on upside down.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The Reverse Mohawk is gaining ground with me.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope not cutting it ever again. Pisses me off that you spend $10-40 for a hair cut and it looks like shite a week later WTF right and my wife won't enjoy my shaving my head so it grows and grows and grows.
I frankly don't give a shit what others think and mostly its bald guys that say something about it ( bald being the definitive word ).
And the sad part is its pearly white and my next door neighbour is always telling me she charges $250.00 to get women the same colour as mine. She's a hair dresser. So maybe not so sad after all.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I don't think you should grow it much longer. Your hair seems to naturally fall into a cool touring musician, rockabilly style that would be lost if it was long.


Oh I'm way past whats in that photo now. My reason for growing it out wasn't really to accomplish any particular look. I'm just tired of trying to find a time to get it cut from my sister who had cut my hair for decades and is now semi retired. And I don't want to go to a stranger for haircuts. So I figure, "screw it, just let her go". I may have to have it trimmed at some point unless I'm comfortable with it being half way down my back. Maybe if it does I'll braid it in to a pony tail and embrace my indigenous roots.
I have been wearing it in a pony tail at work for some time now as to keep it out of my face. On stage I'll likely wear some kind of hat for the same reason.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Haven't had a haircut in 5 years. My stance is: Grow it *where* you can, *while* you can, because those days don't last forever


This is why I have short hair and a bushy beard. It's also why my son has long hair and no beard.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> This is why I have short hair and a bushy beard. It's also why my son has long hair and no beard.


He has long hair _until _you start sending him to a daycare. Once he's there, some other kid is gonna come in with head lice, and the long hair will have to go. Our eldest was going to keep his hair long until he was 3, but started going to daycare. The long platinum-blond hair that often got him perceived as a girl had to go. My wife and I both learned the true meaning of the term "nitpicking". A "nit" is the egg that lice lay, which attaches to hair-bases. Removing them requires a fine-tooth comb, not to mention a good eye, and loads of patience ("Sit *still*! I'm not finished.").


----------

